# Need help Booking The Homeless People tour in July



## Robbie (Apr 26, 2010)

If anyone can help with any of these dates let me know. Thanks
myspace/theh0melesspe0ple
[email protected]

July 3rd - Baltimore punx picnic
july 4th - Lancaster PA ?
July 5th - Philly ?
July 6th - NYC ?
July 7th - Millford or Bridgeport cn ?
July 8th - New haven CN ?
July 9,10,11th - Providence RI ?
July 12 - ?
July 13,14th - Boston MA ?
July 15th - Salem ma ?
July 16th - Amesbury or portsmouth NH ?
July 17,18,19th Portland ME ?
July 21,22,23rd - Burlington VT ?
July 24th - Albany NY ?
July 25,26th - Ithaca NY ?
July 27th - Rochester NY ?
July 28,29,30th - Buffalo NY ?


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yess come to NY, try your hardest for Ithaca. There are tons of homeless chill spots out there. I don't know for sure, but if you're looking for a venue, the Mate Factor might consider it. A super chill 12 tribes all veggie/organic resturant on the commons.
(607) 256-2056


----------



## christa (Apr 27, 2010)

heres a clip of our tunes....The Homeless People on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. anyone that can help us out will be much appreciated!


----------



## graven (May 14, 2010)

Check out
CT, Connecticut Bands, Live Music, Entertainment in CT Restaurants, CT Bars & Clubs, Music Stores, Instrument Repair, Music Lessons, Education and Music Supplies, in Connecticut from CT Music Scene.

http://www.danielstreetclub.com

Live Music Every Night, New Haven, CT: Rock, Rockabilly, Pop, Blues, Jazz, Country, Hardcore - Cafe Nine


----------



## AlyKat (May 24, 2010)

Saw you lot at 16th and mission a while back, your music blew my little mind. Might not remember me but ^_^ just wanted to say good luck on tour! Your cd is amazing - never stop playing.


----------



## deadlypeace420 (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah deffintly try ithaca, theres a festival a few days later right outside of ithaca so that might bring ppl in to the tour. buffalo has alot of abandon houses an buildings


----------



## eske silver (Jun 21, 2015)

Play in the West Coast!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 21, 2015)

Folks need to start paying attention to the dates on threads


----------

